

Using Dependency Injection in Your JavaScript Unit Tests with Rewire - jakerella86
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/javascript-unit-testing-using-dependency-injection/

======
rmgraham
Seems kind of odd to use core assert and manual stubbing of meethods combined
with mocha, but it kind of reminds me of the fun I've had with Ruby meta
programming.. with much uglier syntax.

------
sickeythecat
Looks pretty straight-forward, but are there other projects that do what
Rewire does to do a compare and contrast?

